# CPC-A,CPC-H-A seeking employment



## shanmurthy@yahoo.com (May 1, 2012)

My name is Shanthala I am a certified CPC-A,CPC-H-A from AAPC in June 2011,April 2012  seeking employment in Michigan preferrably in and around the Detroit area . I have 5 years of billing experience and I am a very highly motivated, goal oriented individual. I come with no experience in coding field but I am a fast learner. I would appreciate if any of you have any links or information with which I can proceed.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## kellymerry (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello Shanthala have you found employment yet? If not please forward your resume to kellym@crtmedical.com


----------

